# Presario F500 (F573AU) XP Drivers :(



## Sanouske (Feb 12, 2008)

Gday all, I look foward to sussing this forum out, im a OCAU member and i cant beleive i havent found this earlier! haha!

Firstly im going to apologise for asking for driver help reagarding the listed laptop. but it would be massively appreciative if i got my prob sourced.

I've read through the thread regarding the presario f750 and the driver issues that member had when downgrading from vista to xp.

this is identicaly my problem. due to vista faults on this laptop and my cousin prefering xp over vista for school use and such, i have downgraded her laptop to xp pro.

but like the f750 thread i haven't any xp related drivers for the following
-coprocessor
-network controller
-other pci bridge device
-pci device
-sm bus controller
-universal serial bus (usb) controller
-unknown device
-video controller (vga compatable)

im going to sus out the drivers tomorrow at work:1angel: that were posted in the f750 thread and see if i can use them for the f573 and go from there.

but if anyone can step me through, simily like the f750 thread, that would be fan-bloody-tastic, cause i really do wana get this pc sorted out for my cous. i hate not fixing things properly:sigh:

i may as well note that there was no vista recovery disks made as the recovery manager that is used to create the disks wouldnt recognise the dvd drive in the machine as being capable to create the disks, very strange to me:4-dontkno i even plugged a usb dvd burner into it and still no luck, so yeah none got made.

help if you can, please.

cheers
Chris (Sanouske)

ps. due to livin in a outdate area i havent adsl or jazz, only dialup so anything that will need to be downloaded, aka large files will only be possible when im at work. :grin:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sanouske said:


> Gday all, I look foward to sussing this forum out, im a OCAU member and i cant beleive i havent found this earlier! haha!
> 
> Firstly im going to apologise for asking for driver help reagarding the listed laptop. but it would be massively appreciative if i got my prob sourced.
> 
> ...


Get a copy of PC Wizard 2008 here, for starters: File Size = 2,694 KB

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

Get the EXE version makes easier to install, but if you are comfortable with a ZIP file? It's there too.

That report will get us started.

Bill


----------



## Sanouske (Feb 12, 2008)

gday bill and i thankyou for your upcoming help.

ive installed the program and it gives me all the info were looking for.

what would you like to know first?

cheers
Sanouske


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sanouske said:


> gday bill and i thankyou for your upcoming help.
> 
> ive installed the program and it gives me all the info were looking for.
> 
> ...


Run PC Wizard and then Go to FILE > SAVE AS> Under the General TAB select the Top box (Hardware) and make sure the in "Format" box that "Text" is selected. Then, either, attach it as a file to a message here or see if you can do a C&P to a message here. I suspect it will be too big to do a C&P so it's probably better to do an attachment.

That way anyone who want to help will be able to download the information.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Sanouske (Feb 12, 2008)

gday bill, today at work i did a little bit of research and found that some of the drivers you recommended for the f750 thread also were compatable with the f573. so since then i have installed those ones and resolved a few of my delemas.

however i still have the following showing up as being faulted/uninstalled.
-modem device on high definition audio bus
-network controller
-other pci bridge device
-universal serial (usb) controller
-unknown device

everything else on the system seem to be happy.

please find also the attached .txt file from PCW08 asrequested.

cheers and massive thanks in advance.ray:
Sanouske


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sanouske said:


> gday bill, today at work i did a little bit of research and found that some of the drivers you recommended for the f750 thread also were compatable with the f573. so since then i have installed those ones and resolved a few of my delemas.
> 
> however i still have the following showing up as being faulted/uninstalled.
> -modem device on high definition audio bus
> ...


Ok, thanks for the report. Several things need to be done in a specific order or it may NOT work correctly. This we (me & BCCOMP) learned the hard way.

The first part you have already done, i.e. updated to SP2 for XP, and you have the latest DirectX (9.0c). So the "basics" are ok, a far as I can tell.

Now the FIRST thing to install is the MAIN Chipset driver. You have an Nvidia MCP51 Northbridge and a nVidia nForce 410/430 MCP Southbridge. Drivers can be found here:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp32_8.26_11.09.html

Direct file like here: Version = 8.26 - - File Size = 84,349 KB

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/nForce/standalone/430_410/8.26_11.09_nforce_winxp_english.exe

This should get your basic chipset up and running. If you have already installed this? Just skip this one. NEXT! :grin:

Next install the UAA (Universal Audio Architecture) package. Fortunately we found one from HP / Compaq so we don't have to use Microsoft's version. Direct link to the file here:

Files Size = 56,896 KB

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33867.exe

This file MUST be installed BEFORE you install the Audio and the Modem Drivers. Otherwise there is a real good chance NEITHER will work correctly. That's because the Modem and the Audio have been interlinked, and they now rely on the UAA to make BOTH work.

*NOTE:* - Either of the following two files can be installed in any order!!!

Next, your Modem Driver (Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP Driver). Direct link here: File Size = 6,331 KB

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33839.exe

Next, since you have an AMD CPU this is the correct Audio Driver (Conexant High Definition Audio Driver (for AMD) ). Direct link here: File Size = 1,349 KB

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34386.exe

This should get most of your items of the unidentified list. Please comment on each file, i.e. tell us if it installed properly with no errors during installation. This will help us determine if there might be a wrong driver given to you. Remember we are working blind here. There are NO guarantee's that what worked on the F750US will work 100% on the F573AU. There might be enough difference to require a different driver. One never can bet on past performance. We just cross our fingers before we install them! :grin:

BTW, it probably wouldn't hurt for you to do the same! :grin:

Lets see what happens and we are awaiting your next message.

Please note that it appears that your Network Adapter is "DISABLED" in the BIOS. Please check that it is disabled and enable it if it's been disabled. Report it's BIOS status and whether or not you had to enable it, please?

Lots of luck.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Sanouske (Feb 12, 2008)

bill, so very appreciative for this, unfortunately due to dialup at home(not for much longer) i will have to wait till morning to dowload the drivers when i go to work.

ill give them a try and hope it all goes smoothly, ill post up my findings.

cheers, will be in contact again shortly.

Sanouske


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sanouske said:


> bill, so very appreciative for this, unfortunately due to dialup at home(not for much longer) i will have to wait till morning to dowload the drivers when i go to work.
> 
> ill give them a try and hope it all goes smoothly, ill post up my findings.
> 
> ...


I understood that from the beginning that this would take a long time on dial up. You stated that previously. So I figured you'd download the files while you were at work. Isn't broadband wonderful? The total file size for those files would make it a long download. Probably take you the better part of half a day to download, or more.

No problem on the waiting.

Bill


----------



## Sanouske (Feb 12, 2008)

okey dokie, managed to download the drivers this morning at work and went to give them a go at lunch.

these are my findings, as requested by bill.

i installed the Main Chipset driver first, to which i have great success in completing. 

however unsure if its normal for this to occure, but it has made the HDD (c and the Presario Restore Partition (d(kept this incase xp failed) a removable device. it shows up in the bottom tool bar in the removable device window where you'd usualy safely remove USB devices.
- if this was to be accidently 'safely removed' by accident, this would cause big problems yes?

after the restart i installed the UAA package driver 
'http://us.download.nvidia.com/Window...xp_english.exe'
to which also installed, i believe. it starts the install with the usual windows and then just finishes without promting a successful install message or restart. but i figure it must have worked?!?:1angel:

i restarted the system either way at this point and continue with installing the modem and high def drivers.
at this point i will say that i do have sound, have had this after installing a driver that was used in the f750 thread.

i installed the Conexant Hi Def Audio Driver firstly 
'ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34386.exe'
and came up with the following error,
"Driver Installation Failed: could not find this MEDIA device for this driver"

obviously meaning that this is the wrong driver.

i then tried installing the Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP Driver
'ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33839.exe'
and again came up with this error,
"Driver Installation Failed: could not find the MODEM device for this driver"

again meaning its the wrong driver.:sigh:

in the device manager screen i still have these items as followed, showing yellow (!)

-Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
-Network Controller
-USB Controller
-Unknown Device

the rest of the system runs smoothe!:sigh::grin:

i ran another PCW08 scan and recorded the results, refer to the attachment please.

also as requested i turned the Network Adapter back on(enable) in BIOS so that should be good now (report should tell us) this was done before any modem/audio drivers were attempted.

so yeah, thats where im at still, all the help i can get is much appreciated. 

Cheers
Sanouske


----------



## Sanouske (Feb 12, 2008)

just a side not, overall what i dont have is medem/network activity, usb2.0, i can use the usb, but its very very slow. 

so yeah, i just went through the report myself again, and personaly im not seeing where its going wrong. these drivers i have are suited to these devices, but must be something slightly wrong... i have a headache from thinking and reading ever so much info in the last 4 days. lol

but yeah, thanking everyone thats read this and especially bill for his help.

cheers, look foward to tonights findings.

Sanouske


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sanouske said:


> okey dokie, managed to download the drivers this morning at work and went to give them a go at lunch.
> 
> these are my findings, as requested by bill.
> 
> ...


Ok, looks like we might have a UAA installation failure, maybe!?! Please check in the Device manager and see if you have an entry like this, for UAA Driver:










If you do? Then say so, please. Because if you don't? Then the installation of the Modem and Audio drivers will fail, which thankfully, has happened. Even if you DO that that entry? There can be other problems with the UAA. I won't go into this until I know for a fact that you have that entry.

Like I said previously the UAA MUST be installed or the Modem and Audio will not work. It's not an option, they are interlinked at the deepest code level. So don't get rid of those drivers just yet. They may in fact be correct, hopefully!?!

HTH

Bill


----------



## Sanouske (Feb 12, 2008)

sorry to have just disappeared. my cousin needed to take the laptop for school, so for the short term shes got it, but as soon as i get it back ill check the UAA driver, see if it installed, then i shall report back. thanks for everything so far bill

cheers


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sanouske said:


> sorry to have just disappeared. my cousin needed to take the laptop for school, so for the short term shes got it, but as soon as i get it back ill check the UAA driver, see if it installed, then i shall report back. thanks for everything so far bill
> 
> cheers



You are not the only one with problems. My ISP is having DNS problems, and it's "iffy" for me getting on to this forum. Sometimes it works perfectly, sometimes I can't find my own homepage. :grin:

Bill


----------



## Masterironnz (Mar 7, 2008)

I have been reading this thread with interest..I have a presario f500 which I have just installed xp pro sp2 on and I too have a problem with getting it all to work.. Mine is the VGA controller, audio device and the modem. I have downloaded all the drivers etc listed on this thread and have tried all options.. when I used a Nvdia driver install for VGA I got a "no drivers for this device error" if I uninstall the devices I get a no driver found msg when the found new hardware wizard runs on startup.. have run PC wizard which confirms that it is a Geforce go 6100 .. Im stumped so any help would be gratefully accepted


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Masterironnz said:


> I have been reading this thread with interest..I have a presario f500 which I have just installed xp pro sp2 on and I too have a problem with getting it all to work.. Mine is the VGA controller, audio device and the modem. I have downloaded all the drivers etc listed on this thread and have tried all options.. when I used a Nvdia driver install for VGA I got a "no drivers for this device error" if I uninstall the devices I get a no driver found msg when the found new hardware wizard runs on startup.. have run PC wizard which confirms that it is a Geforce go 6100 .. Im stumped so any help would be gratefully accepted


Some things we've learned the hard way in these conversions:

# 1 - MINIMUM Windows XP SP1 or things won't work properly!

# 2 - Windows XP SP2 is the PREFERRED MINIMUM w/all follow on updates!

# 3 - Windows DirectX Version 9.0C or greater, MANDATORY no Exceptions!

# 4 - Install the Main Chipset drivers FIRST, after the above is done!

# 5 - Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Driver, is Next!

# 6 - Install Modem, Sound, LAN, WLAN, SD/MMC Card Reader Drivers, etc!

We've found (here) that if it's done in this order there are fewer problems all around. There are some things that are not going to work as well in Windows XP as they do under Windows Vista. Those are the results of hardware features that can only be accessed via Windows Vista. There is nothing that can be done about that from a drivers stand point. ONLY the manufacturer of the device can change that.

There are several "tools" that can help in this matter, and they are:

 *PC Wizard 2008 * 

 *PCI32 * 

 *AltiPCI * 

All of these programs help us and you find the device drivers you are having problems with. All, can produce a report that can be attached to a message here.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Masterironnz (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for that. but unfortunately it didnt work..followed your directions to the letter but I still cant get sound, modem, or VGA to work. each time I run the driver install it says it cant find the device.If I uninstall the device off device manager the found new hardware wizard runs saying its found new devices, but then it cant find the software for it.. Im a tad lost lol.. one way it says cant find devices, next its telling me it cant find software.. kind of conflicting huh..? lol have run pcw08 and it can identify the devices which are giving problems , but it doesnt show any drive info at all on any part of the system ..is this normal.? thanks in advance

Skip


----------



## MisoSoup (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello world!

I've just acquired a Compaq F500, and made the decision to, you guessed it, switch from Vista Home to XP Pro.

I've read this thread in it's entirety, and I've done all the steps up through the universal audio architecture in the specified order.

My problem is that I'm having troubles finding the correct sound driver at this stage of the game.

pcWiz 08 says I have a MCP 51 High Definition Audio...

Where can I find this driver? I tried looking around, but it seems I've gone awry somewhere.

I'll attach the pc Wizard 2008 log so you can take a peek.

Many thanks,

Miso


----------



## MisoSoup (Mar 13, 2008)

Nevermind.. I forced it to bind the audio to the Conexant driver by going through the device manager, saying update driver, "install from list" and digging the .inf file out of C:/SWSetup/sp34386

Same kind of thing worked for the modem.

I still have yellow dots for the following:

-Coprocessor
-Network Controller
-Unknown Device

Any clue what the drivers for these things might look like?

Also, I found out that the specific f500 I'm working on is a F553CL.

Here's a more recent PCWizard08 file.


----------



## MisoSoup (Mar 13, 2008)

sp33411 got rid of "Coprocessor" 
A broadcom LAN driver got rid of "Network Controller"
Quick Buttons and the Synaptics pointing device got rid of "Unknown Device"

Many thanks for keeping the forum online so that I had the resources to get this fixed.

you guys are awesome.:grin:


----------



## cvlcarlos (Mar 19, 2008)

well lets see i get all my driver needs from this website www.driveragent.com/login.php

the user name is [email protected] and the password is carlos379727

this website has a scanner that finds your driver needs at least it did for me, maybe it will work for you, but they require that you register and pay 29.95 so thats why i gave you my info


----------



## cvlcarlos (Mar 19, 2008)

well one more thing, when i downgraded my Vist to Win xp, using all the correct drivers, a few days later it started failing, so i upgraded it back to windows vista ultimate and no more problems encountered.


----------



## razelukrey (Jun 12, 2008)

RadarSync (driveragent competitor) is free now.. www.radarsync.com


----------



## rogRP (Jun 13, 2008)

I've tried Radarsync. It's actually really good and as the other guy mentioned it's free, so you don't need any crack.:grin:
It also recommended some updates for my software (icq, ccleaner, etc.), so i'm happy.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi All,
This link may also help you:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html

The F750-G6000-F500 series contain similar hardware.
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## charalambousale (Jun 6, 2008)

every page of hp gives me this problem
Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address. 

What you can try: 
Diagnose Connection Problems 

More information 

every other page i open it's ok unless the pages of the download of the drivers of hp what can I do?


----------



## jsonline (Nov 2, 2004)

I am having the same problem with my girlfriends computer. Compaq Presario F500, I removed vista for her and installed xp pro sp3. I got everything working but there is still an item called coprocessor and an unknown item not installed. The only thing I can clearly see not working is the wireless. I tried making a PC Wizard report like the other guy was told and her system locks up every time. What am I to do? She is leaving tomorrow and needs wireless, i need to get this working first thing tomorrow morn.


----------



## cvlcarlos (Mar 19, 2008)

'sp33411 got rid of "Coprocessor"
A broadcom LAN driver got rid of "Network Controller"
Quick Buttons and the Synaptics pointing device got rid of "Unknown Device"

Many thanks for keeping the forum online so that I had the resources to get this fixed.

you guys are awesome.:"

google something like "xp drivers for presario f500" you should find something, the computer is downgradeable, but sp3? if it was downloaded from a torrent most likely it has a virus, i downloaded sp3 and it didnt work on mine, i had to download xp pro sp2 corporate edition


----------



## cvlcarlos (Mar 19, 2008)

by the way the wireless card is from broadcom, you might want to google "broadcom wireless driver for presario f500

here go to this link 

http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...47626+1220452926947+28353475&threadId=1115132


----------



## biggonme (Feb 16, 2006)

MisoSoup said:


> sp33411 got rid of "Coprocessor"
> A broadcom LAN driver got rid of "Network Controller"
> Quick Buttons and the Synaptics pointing device got rid of "Unknown Device"
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help guys, used it to fix my compaq presario F500 US model which i installed windows 7! wasn't seeing coprocessor downloaded vista driver chipset worked like a charm thanks. 
sp36240.exe [1/1, 21.73M]
Released: 2007-06-30
Version: 5.53 A


----------

